# 13th October Chemic Tavern Leeds



## seeformiles (Oct 7, 2007)

Amnesty International Benefit on 13th October at The Chemic Tavern in Woodhouse  - live music and stupidity from 8.30!


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2007)

any more info on who's playing, seeformiles? am up leeds way that weekend and not been to the chemic for far too long...
and what's the door charge?


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 9, 2007)

There's a band ("Bad Man's Dog") on at the end and various bits and bobs before that including a little scratch band we've put together doing some Klesmer/Jazz/Python tunes somewhere in the middle (we're toying with the names "World of Leather" or "Molten Brown"). Door charge should only be a couple of quid - hope you can make it!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 9, 2007)

i used to live 30 seconds from the Chemic, it used to be ace in an extremely deprived and depressing way but it closed down, i am glad it has opened back up again.


----------



## chooch (Oct 9, 2007)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i used to live 30 seconds from the Chemic, it used to be ace in an extremely deprived and depressing way but it closed down, i am glad it has opened back up again.


Used to like the chemic. Great chippy next door, too.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2007)

cheers seeformiles - i'm currently ahving to decide between coming to this, or hurtling back to london for a tank party 

i'll see ya saturday if leeds wins out 

and if i don't, hope you have a feckin' mint gig and raise tonloads of money xx


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 9, 2007)

chooch said:
			
		

> Used to like the chemic. Great chippy next door, too.


oh YES i had forgotten that was so good!!
the old couple who used to run it (the pub i mean) were nice, he gave me a black pudding once, this was in like 2001 though.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 9, 2007)

it's run (afaik) by some lovely ladies atm who also run the wrens in town 

and mmmmmm@that chippy.  and hyde park fisheries 

/derail


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 9, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> cheers seeformiles - i'm currently ahving to decide between coming to this, or hurtling back to london for a tank party
> 
> i'll see ya saturday if leeds wins out
> 
> and if i don't, hope you have a feckin' mint gig and raise tonloads of money xx



Cheers - It'll be a good laugh!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came to the Chemic on Saturday - esp. Tufty79. Sorry I didn't get a chance to chat but v.full of mushrooms!! Let us know if you need a band sometime and if we're free, we'll do it.


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 16, 2007)

hehehe - no worries 

'world of leather' are in my list of new favourite bands. very very very good stuff indeed (especially the 'phwee!' whistle, and the 'crazy' cover with what sounded like spoons being played).

let me know if you've got more stuff coming up, and i'll be in touch about potentials xx


----------



## Bingo (Oct 31, 2007)

gutted missed it, should check this bit more often!


----------

